# Just pulled the trigger and ordered a Sage DB



## cirenpeter

Was looking and coundn't make up my mind, then Lakeland dropped the price to £939.99 and my mind was made up!

Peter


----------



## Mrboots2u

Congrats thats a good price ..

is that with delivery and lifetime warranty too?

Got a good grinder ready to go with it ?

Whats your first beans gonna be ?


----------



## Beanosaurus

Hellfire, that's CHEAP!


----------



## Dylan

Great price with a lifetime warranty.

Congrats on the purchase, make sure you get a grinder to show off its capabilities!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Yep £939 with delivery ....

http://www.lakeland.co.uk/19340/Sage-Dual-Boiler


----------



## cirenpeter

Yes, including delivery and the 'Lakeland' warranty. I had been seriously considering it at £1079 so when they reduced it again my mind was made up.

I have a Mahlkonig Vario grinder, the Sage is an upgrade for my excellent Rancilio Silvia that I have had for about 4 years.


----------



## cirenpeter

As for Beans, living in Cirencester its always something from Rave! Normally use Italian Job so it will be interesting to see how different it tastes.


----------



## Mrboots2u

cirenpeter said:


> Yes, including delivery and the 'Lakeland' warranty. I had been seriously considering it at £1079 so when they reduced it again my mind was made up.
> 
> I have a Mahlkonig Vario grinder, the Sage is an upgrade for my excellent Rancilio Silvia that I have had for about 4 years.


Should make excellent coffee... the white gloves service is worth doing even if you have experience as they can go through the numerous settings functions on the machine in double quick time ..

Get a photo up of your set up when it comes ..

Got your first beans planned for the new beast.

Will be a lot more forgiving than the Silvia ( i used to own one )

No more temp surfing ....milk on demand .....pre infusion for tasty shots ...abel to adjust brew temp ...built in timer ..reminder for drip tray and water tank

Lots to play with ....


----------



## cirenpeter

Yep will be going for the White glove service, I am sure I will learn plenty from them.

I really enjoyed the Silva, its been good and when you get it just right its really good. However the temp surfing could get tiresome especially if you get it wrong.

I will post pics when it arrives.


----------



## Xpenno

Congrats mate, nice machine that is capable of producing amazing shots!


----------



## Daren

Does it come with the white coat experience?


----------



## jeebsy

Daren said:


> Does it come with the white coat experience?


Dunno if i'd want Boots turning up at my door


----------



## Daren

jeebsy said:


> Dunno if i'd want Boots turning up at my door


Hi - My names Martin and I'll be your barista trainer today....


----------



## cirenpeter

If he turns up he aint getting in.....


----------



## Mrboots2u

cirenpeter said:


> If he turns up he aint getting in.....


aw i was all set to travel down....


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:


> Dunno if i'd want Boots turning up at my door


Charming.....


----------



## Mrboots2u

No one wants Barista Booty ?

The smartest barista around ?

Not like those hipster , beardy youngsters.....

View attachment 11145


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Mrboots2u said:


> No one wants Barista Booty ?
> 
> The smartest barista around ?
> 
> Not like those hipster , beardy youngsters.....
> 
> View attachment 11145


Someone's got to keep the standards up. Bring back National Service!


----------



## Daren

Striking similarities between the picture I posted and the picture you posted Boostsy.... Anyone alse agree?


----------



## Daren

Mrboots2u said:


> No one wants Barista Booty ?
> 
> The smartest barista around ?
> 
> Not like those hipster , beardy youngsters.....
> 
> View attachment 11145


I love the look of contempt on the face of the guy to the right in the background "who let your Dad in?"... The guy in the middle reminds me of Nelson Muntz


----------



## Mrboots2u

Do you want your scales back and the coffee ?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Im not dad , I'm their trendy uncle ...


----------



## Sean

Awesome price! Around what I paid but jumped through hoops to get there. You will enjoy it massively. Have fun.


----------



## cirenpeter

Thanks Sean, can't wait for it to arrive


----------



## Glenn

That's a steal - and a much better price point for the machine


----------



## jeebsy

Mrboots2u said:


> Charming.....


Awww


----------



## 7877

Nice one. That's a good price, it's gone back up a bit to 969.99 right now it appears, but even that is a keen price!

I think you will appreciate it massively over the Silvia. I made the same step....there is so much less faffing now. Loving it.

In the end I didn't use the White glove service. I intended to but in the first month had to replace the machine due to the pressure gauge condensing up, so I waited until I got all that sorted then Christmas came along and now here we are! For an hour with them I wasn't convinced what I would get out of it....my next challenge is latte art and I doubt they would have spent time showing me how to do it, the focus is on the machine obviously for them!

The settings I didn't find all that complicated, maybe because I had an after market PID on my Silvia, not sure. The one thing I thought was going to be useful was volumetrics, but in the end find I don't use....perhaps I would chaging beans less often...hmmm...

And this reminds me I need to go and replace the filter in the tank this morning!

Have fun


----------



## cirenpeter

Just checked and yes it has gone up to £969.99, glad I bought when I did. Thats probably my good luck finished for the year, no point in buying a lottery ticket now.


----------



## DoubleShot

Worth going via Nectar website as you'll earn a lot of points on this purchase from Lakeland. Was triple points last time I checked.


----------



## cirenpeter

Just to update this thread, Lakeland sent the machine out via TNT who have lost it!

Lakeland have been very good, phoning each day to update me on the search and then deciding without any pushing on my part to ship another one. I really can't fault them.

As an aside I was working on one of my customers sites yesterday who make bits for planes, Airbus, Boeing, big stuff. They had shipped a pallet with part of an aircraft on it to Airbus using TNT. TNT had firstly managed to deliver it to a private house over 200 miles from where it should have been, then managed to collect it from the house and then subsequently lost the pallet completely. Got to love them......

Peter


----------



## Dylan

cirenpeter said:


> Just to update this thread, Lakeland sent the machine out via TNT who have lost it!
> 
> Lakeland have been very good, phoning each day to update me on the search and then deciding without any pushing on my part to ship another one. I really can't fault them.
> 
> As an aside I was working on one of my customers sites yesterday who make bits for planes, Airbus, Boeing, big stuff. They had shipped a pallet with part of an aircraft on it to Airbus using TNT. TNT had firstly managed to deliver it to a private house over 200 miles from where it should have been, then managed to collect it from the house and then subsequently lost the pallet completely. Got to love them......
> 
> Peter


The mind boggles.

Glad to hear Lakeland have been good, must be one of the only times I have seen just about the best price on the market coupled with genuinely great service, and that 2 year guarantee would be worth hundreds in any other shop.


----------



## hotmetal

Wow I know couriers are generally pretty, er (expletive deleted), but how on earth do you lose half an aeroplane in a residential cul-de-sac FFS?! Still when you have initials that spell Total Numpty Transport, what can you expect? Hope the new machine arrives soon and brings you much good coffee!


----------



## 4085

I bought one via Lakeland as well. TNT did not deliver on the appointed day. I did not receive any communication but when I visited the tacking site it said driver ran out of hours. I rang up to complain and was promised it the nest day which was a friday. Same story, did not turn up, driver out of hours. I rang customer service saying I did not want to wait until Monday. She told under no circumstances would it be delivered on a saturday and if I wanted to do a 50 mile round trip and collect it next morning, I could.

I went over the next morning to be told it was actually on the van now and being delivered. I drove home and waited (i had seen a tnt van as I left home less than 200 yards away) and nothing turned up. Checking the website again to be told driver ran out of hours.

I went absolutely ballistic. It turned up on the Monday. I was told by tent that this was unacceptable and to email in a complaint. I did this, twice and never heard a thing.

I will never use them again


----------



## cirenpeter

Sadly when you buy something generally you don't get to choose the courier that the supplier uses.

Work wise we use DPD/Interlink who have so far not let us down. They even give a 1 hour slot for the delivery which beats waiting in all day. The only oddity with DPD is if the driver turns up early ie before the 1 hour slot that they have given then he has to wait as you can't sign for it until the correct time.

L


----------



## Flibster

That's pretty abysmal service from TNT. Almost as bad as I'd expect from Yodel. Sounds top notch from Lakeland though.

Have to agree with the superbness that is DPD.


----------



## Heligan

cirenpeter said:


> The only oddity with DPD is if the driver turns up early ie before the 1 hour slot that they have given then he has to wait as you can't sign for it until the correct time.


Or alternatively as happened to me once, you rush home to be back 10 mins before the start of the allotted time, open the front door ....and find the item has been put through the letterbox. When the tracking info was updated online it claimed that the item had been delivered 15 minutes into the hour slot. Generally though I have to agree the system works well.

Back on-topic, I hope you enjoy the machine when it finally arrives.


----------



## cirenpeter

Machine arrived this morning, complete with a note from Lakeland saying sorry that TNT lost the first one.

Was well packed in double lakeland boxes and then the 'heston' box. Fits the space I have for it perfectly. Been pulling shots all afternoon, its much more consistent than my old Rancilio and the steaming is great.


----------



## NickdeBug

Good to see that it is now operational.

How are you getting on with it paired with the Vario grinder?


----------



## cirenpeter

I am loving it. Had my 'white glove' service on Tuesday which was good. Settled on a slight increase in grind time so a bit more coffee in the basket and a surprising improvement in the taste. Spent quite a bit of time on steaming milk which I am now really pleased with the results. Vario grinder is now on 4 stops down from the finest possible setting with a 14 second grind time. Produces a basket that when tapped is about level with the top of the basket, then a gentle tamp and a double pulls in about 35 seconds and tastes really good.

It is so much more consistent. I have set it to volume based and now as long as I grind the same, tamp about the same then the coffee comes out the same. No more temperature surfing...

I really like how quickly it heats up and is ready to produce good coffee, makes it so much more useful.

Very pleased with my decision to buy it.


----------



## gotters

Having sat looking at my Sage DB and grinder for 10months taking up worktop space and not getting used I've decided to go back to the ease of Nespresso - I did the typical guy thing a year ago of getting obsessed with youtube videos and reading up on all the gear before pulling the trigger, but in the end I just never got to grips (or could be bothered) with the faff of making good coffee from scratch in one of these machines.

Reckon I've put less than 30 shots thru it.

I'll put it in the trading forum when I get to the required number of posts - going to offer the lot at a very reasonable price in hope it goes to a good home - will be offering the SAGE DB, grinder, second arm thing with naked filter and a few other bits and bobs in hope somebody will take it off my hands and put it to good use


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I've picked up one of these this week.

I've only had about 3 shots through but so far I'm quite impressed.


----------



## NickdeBug

Nice one.

So far very happy with mine and I am sure that I have only scratched the surface of what it can do.

Have fun!


----------



## jeebsy

You kept that quiet! What prompted you?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

jeebsy said:


> You kept that quiet! What prompted you?


One came up for grabs that seemed a good deal and I thought I'd give it a try.

I've always rated the Sage for shot quality. It also heats up in 10 mins and the clean / descaling is straight forward.


----------



## hotmetal

Ten minutes? That's faster than a classic! I have to have my bad boy on a timer so it's hot before I come down for breakfast or I'd have to go to work without my daily cappuccino. The studio manager told me not to do that because sans coffee I turn into a honey badger.


----------



## Beanosaurus

urbanbumpkin said:


> one came up for grabs that seemed a good deal and i thought i'd give it a try.
> 
> I've always rated the sage for shot quality. It also heats up in 10 mins and the clean / descaling is straight forward.


pre-infussssssionnnnn


----------



## jeebsy

Sage tout three minutes warm up for the DB


----------



## hotmetal

3 minutes? so in the event of a nuclear armageddon you could still knock out a flat white before the world turns flat and white?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

jeebsy said:


> Sage tout three minutes warm up for the DB


The first time it heated up it did get up to temp in about 5 mins, it seemed too freakily quick so gave it another 5mins.


----------



## coffeechap

jeebsy said:


> You kept that quiet! What prompted you?


Had to keep in with the brum crew


----------



## NickdeBug

urbanbumpkin said:


> The first time it heated up it did get up to temp in about 5 mins, it seemed too freakily quick so gave it another 5mins.


It is genuinely very fast to heat up. Typically less than 5 mins for boiler and the group head has its own thermostatically controlled heating element, so that's pretty quick too.

Ironically it also has a built in autostart feature so you can set it to be hot in the morning when you get up, thus saving you the 5 mins!!

I haven't really compared it to any of the other offerings at this price level, but it seems like a lot of thought has gone into the user friendliness of the whole thing and it is very little effort to get some good results.

I am definitely the weakest link in my coffee set up


----------



## urbanbumpkin

coffeechap said:


> Had to keep in with the brum crew


I've got a long way to keep up with the Brum crew! My grinder is only in triple figures and my shot time is under a minute


----------



## urbanbumpkin

jeebsy said:


> You kept that quiet! What prompted you?


In fairness I was considering a rotary Brewtus but the stars never lined up on that particularly pristine one that had one/two careful owners.


----------



## jeebsy

Where;s your mazzer at?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

jeebsy said:


> Where;s your mazzer at?


Dave's kidnapped it! .....Current being re-painted


----------

